# FIRST TIMER! PLEASE SAY HELLO



## ame34 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi everyone   Iv been lurking on this site for months,iv kept wanting to join but i get that engrossed in all your stories and i also kept putting it off as i didnt know what to write.Anyway iv finally took the plunge,feel a little nervous(my dp will say 'who r u trying 2 kid, lol)but also excited about sharing thoughts & making new friends.Here is my story:-My name is Angela & im a very new 42yr old(he he)been with my fantastic partner for 3 lovely yrs,he has just turned 47 & he has 3 grown-ups,i myself have no children,but hopefully thats all about 2 change   Dp had a vasectomy reversal last june which was unsucessful,so here we are on the ivf journey.Went for consultation & was told not much chance of getting any sperm surgically in view of how long vasectomy been done,& cause of my age,advised donor egg was best. Dp went in for sperm aspiration last month & that was a success,going 2 use my own eggs but only been given 5-10% chance.Had drugs delivered other day.We went for injection training,good job dp was with me as i was completely baffled by it all,dp had 2 give me another lesson when we got home,AF is due in a day or 2 & i know every1 says they cant wait 4 AF 2 start but im dreading it coming along as i know il have 2 start injecting,im sick with worry,i know ul prob say dont worry,but im on 3 diff types of drugs,so obviously,3 injections!On short protocol so its only for 2 wks.They said the medication was aggressive to stimulate my 42 yr old ovaries (lol)and so the side-effects will be as well,Never read about any1 else on 3 injections a day so would love 2 hear from u if u r & some tips,sorry for essay but wanted 2 fill u in.Look forward 2 hearing from my potential friends xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi ame34 and welcome  im quite new to this site too ,im not sure about the 3 injections but im sure someone will reply to your post tomorrow and help you out...ive done the basic suprecur injections and they are really easy when you get used to them so dont worry


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i should be in the land of nod too! best of luck with your treatment someone will help you out tomorrow theres loads of ladies that will know a hell of a lot more than me   xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Angela, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month (probably March / April Hatters for you) and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You might also be interested in these links:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck wiht your treatment. 

C~x


----------



## Tandi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi! Just a welcoming hug   and welcome. Hope you find good friends here. 
Tandi x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Angela

I see you are as young as I am!!!.  

I really wish you all the best in your treatment.  This website has been a real life saver.  So  many people here with so much knowledge and experience, its great.  Look forward to hearing how you get on with your treatment.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Angela

Welcome to FF and good luck with your cycle, I'm due t cycle again in April so might see you on the cycle buddies thread. x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  ame34
  
 on making that first post and Joining us all - 
The site is 24/7 and seeing people arond in the small hours when you need a friend is one of the things that brought me to FF. 
we now have members the world over so I can honestly say someone will be online when you are 
so it was lovely that you got a reply so early in the morning, i used to work nights and would often pop here an reply then, these days I'm a 9-5 girl! I just want to wish you loads of Luck stay 

Caz has given you some wonderful advice and links, be sure to check them out. 
I would encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support 
from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Wednesday Nights is Newbie night in the Chatroom too
CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Angela

yes thanks, things are really good for us.  At long last we are having a baby!!.  Maybe not the conventional way, but sure does it really matter if you get what you want.

Pm any time if you fancy a chat.  Good luck again,  I only found this site by chance about a year ago (I was on my last ever 2ww).  Take care.

Nicky xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Angela,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Just want to say good luck with all the injections and the following treatment.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

ame24

Welcome to FF, as you've sussed by now it's a great site, lots of advice and support. There are some fantastic ladies on this site.

Wow you've been on some journey, keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.

Definitely worth looking at the threads Caz and Dizzi have left for you, also worthing browsing the other threads, some great bits of info in there. Not sure if you've tried the chat room yet but that can be a good place to pick up some info (and have a laugh at the same time!)

Good luck with everything Angela

 and x x x

Wendy


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww thank you hun

Know what you mean about the addiction to the site, just can't seem to help logging on just to have a 'quick look' !   

Take care

 and x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wednesday Nights is Newbie night in the Chatroom 
CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


PS: using all caps is shouting


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

I even find myself logging in at work! Got to stop or the  will stop me even looking and reading the site!!!

Enjoy your cuppa!

 and x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Well that's not very fair of em is it! Don't think my DH would dare take leads with him  

Hope you had a good day at work

 and x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ame and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

I wish u loads of luck with your treatment and that it brings a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------

